# $1000 Cash Giveaway for April 2009 (Two Winners) - Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the qualification thread for the April $1000 Giveaway!

*NO DISCUSSIONS IN THIS THREAD!*

This thread is only for qualification notification!

*DO NOT POST HERE UNTIL YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!*

Once you have met the following qualifications, you may post here advising us you would like to be entered in the giveaway.

*Qualifiers:*
*
Twenty-five (25) threads or posts during the month of April 2009 (25 word minimum - no post padding).
Equipment must be listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.
Entry must be posted by April 30, 2009 12 Midnight CST.
*

*DO NOT POST HERE UNTIL YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!* 

*Non-qualifying posts will be deleted with no explanation!*


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have qualified for this month, Thank you kindly for allowing me too take part in this contest. 

thank you for reading my post.


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

I have qualified and would like to be entered in the drawing for $500! Oh, and if I happen to win BOTH the $500 and the X-Box drawing (incredibly doubtful given my luck) then I'd obviously rather have the $$$ and let someone else take the games. :clap:

Mike


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

*I'm in! *

_If I win_, I promise to use the money to build and document here in a thread (with lots of pics) a monster huge LLT subwoofer which I will build in my attic using a Dayton 15" Subwoofer.
*
The Subwoofer:*
Dayton RSS390HF-4 15" Subwoofer 








$159.00 

*The Amp:*
An OAudio 500W BASH amp








$229.00

*The Enclosure:*








12+ CF MDF, Heavily braced, insulated, ported (tuned to 16HZ)
$100

I also promise to keep my neighbors up late at night while I watch some awesome sweet movies. 

-Kyle


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Count me in. :yes:

Matt


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

I believe I qualify, add me to the list


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have qualified for April. Thanks for entering me.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I have qualified for April! Thanks for the giveaway opportunity and excellent forum.

Glen


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have also qualified. 
Is there a better forum than this? Excellent help and cash giveaways! :clap:


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

:T Count me in! Still looking to upgrade my SW.


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I have qualified!

I think I would use the money on a SVS sub. 

I love this form and even if I do not win the knowledge I gained from posting here is worth a $1000.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

im now qualified.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in for it, thanks! :T


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm all in

If I win I promise to spend it on upgrades


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Guys, Can you enter me in this months contest please. Still trying to help out my friend/neighbor set up a system. Thank you.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Please add me to the cash giveaway! Thank you for the opportunity! With friends that recently lost their jobs, this could sure help them out! Pay it forward is one of my Family's beliefs. It will go to a great cause! Thanks, Kevin :spend:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*the_rookie* and *bonehead848* are our April winners of $500 each!

Congrats to Brock and Brian... :T

arty:

Easy money :spend: :spend: :spend:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations guys. Keep us posted with the goodies you get.
:clap:


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations guys! :T


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS BROCK AND BRIAN!!! What a great way to begin the month of May!:T:yay2::jump::yay:*


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations! Let us know how you spend it!

Kyle


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

:yay::jump::yay::jump: I have been waiting to get a new receiver and this will definitely do it! I will probably go with the Marantz SR7001 :hsd:

Thanks!!!


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

congrats...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations guys, Enjoy your prize money.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am not sure what to get yet. Me and the mistress will talk about what I need and what I want, and will make a decision from there. might get a PS3 for some Blu-Ray capabilities, or maybe a SVS sub


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

SVS Sub!!! Best performance to cost ratio out of any product I've ever owned period! What SVS Sub are you considering? What sub do you have now?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I think im just going to get a a PS3, and get a SVS after I get my Electrician Apprenticeship. I only pay roughly 600$ a month in all bills with 4 room-mates, so I will make a decent amount of money during it.


----------

